# My fluval fx6 goes on and off



## PlantGate (Aug 23, 2016)

You cannot run it on 220 voltage I don't think. Are you 50 or 60 cycles? That will effect its internal clock. It has an internal timer that shuts it off for a few minutes every 24 hours to purge air. It sounds like that is having issues. You should have 3 baskets and when stacked together, nothing floats. However that would not effect the motor operation. Amount of water being filtered is immaterial.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

In the past when starting up my fluval fx5 during the first few hours mine would turn off and on it seemed aswell. Try letting it go for half the day maybe keeping a eye on it and see if it eventually stays on.


----------



## might (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi,

It's been running like that for 3 days, and it's switched off 98% of the time. I do not know how many cycles I have. Can someone help please?

Thanks,


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

might said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been running like that for 3 days, and it's switched off 98% of the time. I do not know how many cycles I have. Can someone help please?
> 
> Thanks,


Your cycle is how many times per second your ac voltage goes through one waveform. In the US it is 60 hz, your 220v is probably causing issues. I would get an adapter for [email protected], and plug the filter into that.


----------



## PlantGate (Aug 23, 2016)

sohankpatel said:


> Your cycle is how many times per second your ac voltage goes through one waveform. In the US it is 60 hz, your 220v is probably causing issues. I would get an adapter for [email protected], and plug the filter into that.


You can't change the cycles, only the voltage. I do not think this motor is dual voltage. They sell a 120 volt 60 cycle version and a 220 volt 50 cycle version. If this is the case, you cannot use this motor where you are without a voltage converter. If you get a 220 to 120 converter, and it would probably work ok, but you will lose 10 minutes an hour on its internal clock, which isn't a big deal really.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

what PG said above. i'm surprised it even works...i live overseas right now and am using the 220 version. and many years ago, i made the mistake of plugging my PS1 (yes, that long ago) 120v into a 220v outlet...didn't have no PS anymore after tht...cry


----------

